# HILFE!!



## stevie (17. März 2001)

Hi Leutz!
Ich brauche unbedingt hilfe!!
Ich habe im VISUAL BASIC (5) 2 verschiedene Formen (Eingangsbildschrirm, Anleitung). 
Jetzt habe ich auf der Form 1 (Eingangsbildschrim) nen Button "Anleitung". Wenn jetzt der Benutzer auf "Anleitung" klickt, soll sich ein neues Fenster mit der Anleitung öffnen. Wie kan ich das machen???

Bitte helft mir! Is wichtig!!

Ciao Stevie


----------



## Quentin (19. März 2001)

probiers mal mit *anleitung.show*

und da kannst du dann auch nen button mit "anleitung schließen" hintun und bei dem on-click ereignis *anleitung.hide* hinschreiben.

hope that helps

achja: bitte das nächste mal aussagekräftigere titel anstatt "hilfe!!" - danke!

cheers
[Editiert von Quentin am 26.03.2001 um 08:56]


----------

